# A nice Gabby



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

Thought you'd like this one Al.


----------



## Soulwax (Jan 6, 2009)

I think these snakes genuinely arouse me a bit...


----------



## Al Hyde (Jan 6, 2008)

Of all this snakes in my collection this girl is the one that could lure you into a false sense of security.

Thanks Graeme 

Al


----------



## Piraya1 (Feb 26, 2007)

Crazy dangerous...but beautiful:whistling2:


----------



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

Al Hyde said:


> Of all this snakes in my collection this girl is the one that could lure you into a false sense of security.
> 
> Thanks Graeme
> 
> Al


she's a big girl, my what big teeeth you have grandma!:lol2::lol2:


----------



## jonny cichla (Apr 6, 2008)

awsome snake with awsome head" 

got to be thow" for those worlds largest fangs! upto 2 inch!:gasp:


----------



## Piraya1 (Feb 26, 2007)

Speaking of which, here's one that got shed a few months back of my girl...


----------



## jonny cichla (Apr 6, 2008)

Piraya1 said:


> Speaking of which, here's one that got shed a few months back of my girl...


 nice fang ! or is that a tooth pick:gasp:


----------



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

Unfamiliar said:


> I think these snakes genuinely arouse me a bit...


You need to get out a bit buddie, that not right, I think you need help!


----------



## scaleylover (Mar 10, 2009)

she is beautiful, awesome snake 

Unfamiliar

what is soulwax nite versions, it took me a while to make it out


----------



## metalboa (Sep 20, 2008)

That is one stunning gabby:flrt:


----------



## Al Hyde (Jan 6, 2008)

Thanks Metal, I love her to bits 
Al


----------



## Jade01 (Feb 21, 2007)

I had an actual jaw-drop moment then. She is stunning. you muct be very proud of her :flrt:


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

nice gabby Al, she is a big girl


----------



## Al Hyde (Jan 6, 2008)

Thanks folks ! Glad you all like her. Just got another big beautiful female gab tonight, i'll show pics of her soon.

Cheers,
Al


----------



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

Al Hyde said:


> Thanks folks ! Glad you all like her. Just got another big beautiful female gab tonight, i'll show pics of her soon.
> 
> Cheers,
> Al


Good news Al!!!


----------



## Al Hyde (Jan 6, 2008)

You'll love her Graeme . She's a tad bigger than the other girl, pure white head and alot of yellow in her


----------



## bozwell (Jun 23, 2009)

*wow*

that is one beauty of a snake ,looks like it means buisness and could do some serious damage:mf_dribble:


----------



## Hardwicki (Jun 18, 2007)

I adore Gabbies, theyre absolutely amazing snakes, i'd love to see one in the flesh..as long as it could not tag me of course :whip:


----------



## mustang100893 (Nov 16, 2009)

:O i think i've had a crisis.


----------



## Thrasops (Apr 15, 2008)

That is an awesome pic of a gorgeous snake! Snakes and photography mix so well! :whistling2:


----------



## Alfonzo (Mar 7, 2008)

Piraya1 said:


> Speaking of which, here's one that got shed a few months back of my girl...
> 
> image


 
Do solenoglyphous snakes shed fangs as they grow then, as all others shed their skins? Or was this an occurrence that you would be happier without?

Genuine question, I am interested


----------



## Moosey (Jan 7, 2008)

Soulwax said:


> I think these snakes genuinely arouse me a bit...


 I keep dreaming about them!


Beautiful :notworthy:


----------



## xvickyx (Jul 21, 2009)

Piraya1 said:


> Speaking of which, here's one that got shed a few months back of my girl...
> 
> image


:gasp::gasp::gasp: Thats crazy


----------



## xvickyx (Jul 21, 2009)

Tis a beautiful snake


----------



## paulrimmer69 (Oct 26, 2008)

id love a big girl like her to put with my male, great photo again graeme


----------



## Al Hyde (Jan 6, 2008)

Hi Paul.

You may just get one, that gab in the pic is mine. I have two large females and if life continues the way it has been going all will be up for sale soon.
They'll be being sold through Dave Nixon as I'll just be up and leaving on the spur of the moment.
Will keep you informed mate


----------



## PrimalUrges (Dec 10, 2008)

That is a sexy Gab! I need to come in the DWA section more! :mf_dribble:


----------



## paulrimmer69 (Oct 26, 2008)

Al Hyde said:


> Hi Paul.
> 
> You may just get one, that gab in the pic is mine. I have two large females and if life continues the way it has been going all will be up for sale soon.
> They'll be being sold through Dave Nixon as I'll just be up and leaving on the spur of the moment.
> Will keep you informed mate


 
that would be much appreciated al, dave has my number so if you do decide to sell he can ring me, for what its worth i hope you dont have to sell though!


----------



## Al Hyde (Jan 6, 2008)

Thanks Paul, kind of you to say that mate.

Fingers crossed


----------



## STReptiles (Feb 6, 2009)

Stunning!: victory:


----------



## Big Jamie (Mar 5, 2009)

:2thumb:
i love looking at these snakes, amazing example too. This and Bitis Nasicornis are my two dream snakes... Just practicing my Latin i've been learning recently...


----------

